# Medicare Advantage Plans



## seniar (Jan 6, 2010)

When billing for well woman exams we bill 9938x/9939x for commercial carriers and  also G0101 and Q0091 for Medicare patients (we have Medicare patients sign an ABN for the 9938x/9939x and subtract the cost of the G/Q code from the wwe cost).  When a patient purchases a Medicare Replacement Plan, do we treat it is a commercial carrier or do we still only bill the Medicare codes?  It is required to obtain ABN's for Medicare Replacement Plans?


----------



## amjordan (Jan 7, 2010)

I would recommend checking with the specific plans you participate with to get clarification.  It has be our experience that the plans we participate with want us to bill the 99387/99397.  However, there is always that exception, so it's best to check first.


----------

